
Online and anonymous: Swedish ISP refuse to retain Internet data - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/04/when-isps-dont-retain-data-theres-nothing-to-turn-over.ars
======
Celcius
The HN title and in parts the wording of the article is misleading, even if
it's later cleared up in the article. For them to refuse to retain data would
imply it's somehow required of them, which it isn't.

